# Ganas..about Effexor XR



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm glad to hear you have stuck with the Effexor to see if it would work. Nice not dashing to the bathroom all the time, huh? You will still have mild spasms occasionally. Don't get discouraged. It just keeps getting better. I've been on it for several months now, and wouldn't dream of switching. I've tried them all. I sleep like a baby again, and I don't hurt all the time from fibromyalgia. Take care.


----------

